# For he's a Jolly Good Fellow!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A rousing New Year's chorus, please, for the esteemed Frederik Magle, whose generous hospitality we enjoy. And another verse or three for his elves, our selfless and dedicated moderators. All together now: Hip, hip, Hooray!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, Mr Magle, and have a very happy New Year! :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

How's 2014 looking over there across the pond? :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Lots of fireworks less fire crackers thanks God.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheers!!!!!!!!................


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy New Year, Mr. Magle! I resolve to make this forum the largest repository of classical music jokes on the Web (it may already be).
http://www.talkclassical.com/15068-most-incredibly-lame-classical.html


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy new year to Mr Magle and his merry moderators
Here's to 2014 being another great year for TC and all who sail in her


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy New Year, Frederick, and thank you for your support and leadership on TC. TC has given me so much pleasure and added greatly to my classical music knowledge over the past several years. I am grateful that you have given both time and money to enable this site where so many of us play, share, learn, and interact. 

And thanks to Ken for starting this thread!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

And so say all of us!

Happy New Year, all!


----------

